Ask HN: Successful examples of Productized Services? - nomadigital
======
fairpx
I run [http://fairpixels.pro](http://fairpixels.pro) \- a productised service
that helps engineers design better products. We’ve been profitable and growing
rapidly from the get go. We’re not trying to build a unicorn business. Just an
environment where a small group of senior designers can work with a select
amount of startups and do the best work of their lives.

If you have any questions about productised services, I'd be happy to share
how we've done it.

~~~
jaredcwhite
Nice landing page! (Fellow web designer/dev here)

------
nniroclax
Here's a list of around a hundred of them:
[http://jarhq.com/blog/100-productized-services-
examples/](http://jarhq.com/blog/100-productized-services-examples/)

------
headsclouds
We are a design studio called Superawesome, and we just launched Microawesome
[https://microaweso.me/](https://microaweso.me/) a few months ago, which is a
productized service kind of deal. We do tiny, fixed-price projects with quick
turnaround. The kicker is we don't do revisions — we call it "what you get is
what you get" — and this is where we're making savings for our clients.

We've learned over the years that we spend most of our time convincing clients
to trust us and sign off on work we already know is good. Through Microawesome
we're asking them to trust us, and in return they will get a good result fast.

It is definitely not for everyone, but that's why we're doing it "on the
side", we still have our studio which offers a standard agency-type design
service.

------
vinrob92
I run [https://www.manypixels.co](https://www.manypixels.co) \-- It is an
unlimited design service for startups. We also have a 10 days, 100% money back
guarantee and can always add extra days if there are delays.

Here is a 25% forever discount code for HN (only 10 available): K4NT496

------
mickaeldll
I launching recently [http://www.bearglad.com/](http://www.bearglad.com/) This
is a webdesign service. Currently i don’t offer subscription service. I think
there are many peoples who don’t want pay monthly for only 1 design. Maybe in
the future i offer monthly service for company if i have demand.

------
amorphid
This sounds pretty cool. I used to do recruiting, and designers were always
hard to find, especially because most people didn't know how to hire a
designer (including me).

------
dawie
[https://resultspoint.com/](https://resultspoint.com/) \- B2B Lead Generation
for IT and Saas Companies.

